# Amature in need of critque



## Toba Sage (Feb 18, 2010)

So far ive posted two songs, both Trance/Techno style. There nothing spectacular, but im trying and i suppose thats what matters. Im using ACID Xpress to make these songs. Not the best program, but it allows me to start somewhere. Please rate my songs and keep in mind im just a beginner. You can tell me it sounds like crap, but do it nicely :3

Links: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3433984
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3439186


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 19, 2010)

your style is n33t i like how open it is.


----------



## Toba Sage (Feb 20, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> your style is n33t i like how open it is.



Heh thanks :3  Ive always wanted to make music, but i just dont know how to make GOOD music that people might actually want to listen to.


----------



## ale (Feb 22, 2010)

Toba Sage said:


> Heh thanks :3  Ive always wanted to make music, but i just dont know how to make GOOD music that people might actually want to listen to.


It's best to focus on yourself and what you like.  If they like it then keep doing it.  If not maybe take inspiration from other artists.  I don't mean copy as in use their base line, but maybe if you find that the hi-hat is a nice sound try to work it in. 


They sound alright to me. Like you said they are repetitive, but what catchy song isn't.   Maybe you can try vocals some time too


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 22, 2010)

I listened to them, and all I can say is that it's much better if you make your own sequencing, since it makes songs way more original, rather than using pre-made loops.  but, i'll say you're off to a good start since you're learning how to use the program.


----------



## Eleziek (Feb 22, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I listened to them, and all I can say is that it's much better if you make your own sequencing, since it makes songs way more original, rather than using pre-made loops.  but, i'll say you're off to a good start since you're learning how to use the program.



What he said

I'm a classically trained musician so I'm going to have to pump your head full of, "Learn how to read notation! Study basic music theory! etc etc."

To be honest, I'd say your best path is to learn how to play some piano and invest in a MIDI Keyboard. The M-Audio Axiom's are really nice especially for their price, I had one until our house burnt down and loved it (Using a Korg sequencer now so that's a significant upgrade). Learn your basic chords and just start going from there. 

Remember, music comes from the HEART, not from the wallet or a vested interest in popularity :]


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 23, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Granted, I'm tone deaf and I don't know a thing about music. But it made me want to dance. ^^


----------



## Luxy (Feb 26, 2010)

I took a listen and the first thing I noticed about them was the tonality, which is quite good and clean, especially for a "new" composer/musician.

However, get rid of those absolutely horrible loops and make your own! Using pre-generated loops is a good way to get started with learning what sounds good to you, but it is very counterproductive if you want to make your own, original compositions one day.


You have the tonality, that much is clear. However, I cannot critique anything else because it is not your original work; you simply took a few loops other people made & merged them.


If you want to give composing a go, I'd recommend you start with a simple & free notation software called "Musette" (http://musettemusic.com/).

However, you should have a decent understanding of music theory & the scales before you go on (do you favour the harmonic scales or perhaps the chromatic scale, maybe you'd like to try your hand at dodecaphony?). You should know about some chords & keys (I'd recommend starting your composing adventure in C Major, which has no sharps or flats, as it is arguably easier for a beginner).
There's a lot of effort in making music - I'd even dare say composers spend more time on their works than most, graphical/writing artists.

With enough dedication, however, you will grow better at composing and every score will teach you new things. You can use me as an example;
I began composing two years ago (although I was not a member of FA then) and I feel that I've improved greatly as time passed by (not only do I feel so, but I've also been told by others). Just by looking through my own FA gallery I have seen a LOT of improvement on my end.
However, composing is a never-ending learning process and once you start, it may end up becoming a full-time job (ever thought how it'd be to score a film? ;] ).

But you need passion for what you and you need to remember a few basic rules:

1) You compose music SOLELY for yourself. What others think is only relevant if you want it to be. But always be open for feedback as it will help you improve.
2) Only say something's finished when you are 100% happy with it; even if you might find something wrong in hindsight.
3) Don't be afraid to experiment.
4) Make your own style.*


* Important about rule.4: It is always good to listen to the works of others & try to mimic their techniques. It helps you learn. HOWEVER, do never outright steal another person's score; that what you learn and make it your own.



There are plenty of guides on the Internet on tones, scales & composing to help you get going!


*edit* Also, even if something that sounded good to you didn't appeal to others, do not let it get to you. Take the feedback given & apply it to your next work (providing you are OK with it and you are pleased with the outcome).
Never give up.


----------



## protocollie (Mar 3, 2010)

Well,

1) Stop using loops. You're not actually writing the music if you do that. Drums are okay, and I don't know a single producer professionally or personally who doesn't jack drum sequences from other tracks and chop 'em up or mangle them somehow in the background, but for leads? Nope.

2) You're looking to make dance music. Dance music's about energy. These tracks lack any semblance of energy. You need something to keep people moving - these tracks are a bit slow and lack any rhythm other than the standard 4/4 and that doesn't move people.

3) Gotta use sounds that mesh better. That lead you used in the trance track and the bassline were clashing like crazy. That donk didn't fit in the track at all. This, again, is just something you pick up.

4) Listen to dance music and study it, if you want to produce it. There's a specific progression and set of rules that tracks follow that make it danceable and make it fun to listen to, and while you don't have to adhere to them completely it helps a LOT to understand all those little tricks and things that producers do to create stuff that's more compelling. Your tracks lack any real structure or surprise, so it's just a lot of sitting around waiting for the next thing to happen and never really being grabbed by it. Don't just seek to make something that sounds like something you've heard once, go ahead and find out what people do by listening to lots of music that interests you and then experiment until you find the sound that's right for you in that area.

Good start, but can use a lot of work.

My thoughts.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Stay away from loops, and stray from the cliche.
We all start somewhere, so this is only the beginning of what could be a very eventful musical future.

Takes time and devotion, like most else. Best of luck!


----------

